# Is this Cap Arcona???



## martinihenry (Jan 29, 2007)

I've been going through some of my great-grandfather's pictures and scanning them into the computer. 
He was an officer aboard the ships _Glengarry_ (launched in 1920) and _Fresno City_ (Sunk by _Admiral Scheer_ in 1940).
In his collection, I stumbled across this beautiful snapshot of a Nazi-flagged liner. It looks like the _Cap Arcona_, but I'm not positive. 
Can anybody definitively ID it for me? Thanks!
Jason


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Definately the 'Cap Arcona', built in 1927 by Blohm & Voss, Hamburg for Hamburg Sud's River Plate service.
A German Naval accommodation ship for most of WWII, she was bombed by British aircraft and caught fire in May 1945 and capsized while transporting prisoners of war and refugees .
Although near shore and partially above water, over 5,000 died.
27,550gt, 676' X 84, twin screw, turbines, 20 knots.
570 1st, 275 2nd and 460 3rd class passengers (as built).

Bruce


----------

